# Momentary FNA panic!



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

A representative from the hospital where I am having my FNA done called to get some preop stuff. She made the comment that they would look at the sample while I was still there. I asked her why and she said maybe they will just take it out if the results come back bad! I called the nurse from the doctor and she said that they may make sure they have enough for a good sample but they wouldn't take the thyroid out that day. I didn't think they would...but made me really nervous for awhile!

They said they are going to sedate me - I am having a sonogram assited FNA...is that common? Maybe the gal was mixed up on this too.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ksgal said:


> A representative from the hospital where I am having my FNA done called to get some preop stuff. She made the comment that they would look at the sample while I was still there. I asked her why and she said maybe they will just take it out if the results come back bad! I called the nurse from the doctor and she said that they may make sure they have enough for a good sample but they wouldn't take the thyroid out that day. I didn't think they would...but made me really nervous for awhile!
> 
> They said they are going to sedate me - I am having a sonogram assited FNA...is that common? Maybe the gal was mixed up on this too.


That sounds like a whole lot of misinformation to me! Goodness! She sounds like a "Chatty Cathy" type who does not think before she speaks!! Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeks!!

Glad you called the nurse. Lord have mercy. Nothing like a good scare!

We are all thinking of you for this!


----------



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

No kidding!!! Now I wonder about the sedation part. I really don't care either way...but I haven't "heard" anyone here mention being sedated for it.


----------



## shirley1929 (Nov 24, 2010)

KS - I wasn't sedated, and I'm not sure why it would be necessary (unless you told them you were uber-squeemish?) In fact, my prework noted that I didn't need a designated driver at all. My husband did come with me, but it wasn't medically necessary.

Hang in there, and let us know if you have more questions - definitely sounds like your scheduler was chatty patty!!!
hugs1


----------



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

I called the doctor's nurse back (again) and she said as far as she knew it was just a local at the site. I swear...as if it isn't enough to deal with all the doctors I have dealt with, now I have to deal with hospital staff to......

I didn't mention to anyone that it was really bothering me - and it isn't - because everyone here has said it isn't a terrible ordeal.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

It sounds like the hospital rep really has no clue what a FNA involves. And I've never heard of anyone being sedated for a FNA. ???



> I asked her why and she said maybe they will just take it out if the results come back bad! I called the nurse from the doctor and she said that they may make sure they have enough for a good sample but they wouldn't take the thyroid out that day.


 Talk about a scare! Glad you called the nurse for clarification.
Speaking as someone who has had a thyroidectomy....if anyone would suggest you have your thyroid out the same day you have your FNA....*run* to another doctor!


----------



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

RUN! That was what I was thinking! Didn't like the way it was headed at all!


----------



## arizonamom (Mar 10, 2010)

ksgal said:


> A representative from the hospital where I am having my FNA done called to get some preop stuff. She made the comment that they would look at the sample while I was still there. I asked her why and she said maybe they will just take it out if the results come back bad! I called the nurse from the doctor and she said that they may make sure they have enough for a good sample but they wouldn't take the thyroid out that day. I didn't think they would...but made me really nervous for awhile!
> 
> They said they are going to sedate me - I am having a sonogram assited FNA...is that common? Maybe the gal was mixed up on this too.


I've had two FNAs and was never sedated nor did I have a local with either. I could barely feel the needles going in nor could I feel much, other than a little pressure, when my endo was moving the needles around collecting samples. I must say that my endo was really good with those long needles. There was just a slight discomfort when it was all over and I was able to drive myself home right away.

Good luck. I hope everything goes painlessly and that the results are negative.


----------



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

Well, the FNA is done - wasn't exactly the funnest thing I have done in the world...but it is done. I swear the nodule must have been hiding as deep as it could go! My neck doesn't really hurt...just feels kind of tight and tense. Getting easier to turn my head.

And now we begin the waiting game - many of you know how that goes!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

So glad to hear you made it through the procedure! Seinding you prayers for good results!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ksgal said:


> Well, the FNA is done - wasn't exactly the funnest thing I have done in the world...but it is done. I swear the nodule must have been hiding as deep as it could go! My neck doesn't really hurt...just feels kind of tight and tense. Getting easier to turn my head.
> 
> And now we begin the waiting game - many of you know how that goes!


I am so glad to hear this is behind you! We will wait w/you and say a prayer or two as well.

Hugs,


----------

